# Tartar control



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Any ideas for controlling tartar accumulation? Ranger had his first dental cleaning yesterday (he will be 3 yo on friday) and he had moderate to severe tartar. I have to confess that I am not the best at brushing and I am going to try really hard to get in the habit of brushing. Still the tech said it probably won't help too much. Ranger has a sensitive stomach so raw hides made him sick. Any other ideas?

Also, he is still not back to normal after the cleaning which was completed by 10 AM yesterday. He seems to still feel sick and for some reason he is suddenly tentative of the stairs. Last night he tripped going up after he finally went up with us. This morning he was really reluctant to come down. Could he have a touch of vertigo from the anesthsia? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Just a little more info.

Ranger had moderate to severe tartar but no teeth needed to be pulled and none were missing.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I give my boy carrots, not every day but a few times a week. I also give greenies, dental chews and canine chews. Stella was close to 11 when I had her very first cleaning, she had no tartar! Her teeth had excellent roots and were in great shape. I read in another post here..turkey necks, will try that someday. Good luck!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> I give my boy carrots, not every day but a few times a week. I also give greenies, dental chews and canine chews. Stella was close to 11 when I had her very first cleaning, she had no tartar! Her teeth had excellent roots and were in great shape. I read in another post here..turkey necks, will try that someday. Good luck!


Thanks for the input. Where did you get the idea of giving carrots? They are probably a fun treat. Do they have something in them that helps clean teeth? Maybe I should try it myself -lol. My first dog had gorgeous white teeth when she was 11. It made her look much younger. Unfortunately it seems that Ranger has a genetic predispostion for tartar. I even noticed some on his teeth when he was under a year but I waited for the vet to suggest a cleaning. 

Actually right now i am more concerned that he still seems to be sick from being put under. Or maybe his mouth hurts? Or who knows..don't you wish they could talk.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, he can definitely be having something like vertigo after anesthesia. I know when I'm put under, I'm in a fog for 2 or 3 days after! Try the homeopathic Phosphorus 30c for the ill effects of anesthesia. Crush 3 tablets and place inside his lip. This is absorbed thru the tissues of the mouth and goes right into the system, much like when nitroglycerine is given to a human patient with angina. Give in "a clean mouth", meaning no food or water 30 minutes before or after dosing. Dose possibly 3 times today and watch for changes, then lessen the doses as you see recovery.

Also, you may want to detox his liver from the drug effects of the anesthesia. This is a great one with Milk Thistle in it. Herbal Hepaclenz: https://www.pureformulas.com/herbal...cUCFQmTaQodMVMABQ&CA_6C15C=530005240004071793 Work up to 2 capsules 2 times daily since he has a sensitive stomach.

There are also homeopathic's for tarter.

Moms


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Many years ago my neighbour fed her dogs brocolli and carrots for their teeth.


----------



## KPK (Jan 28, 2015)

I started out feeding my current dog who is now 11 years all Raw. After awhile i became lazy with a long twelve hour work day schedule and switched to a quality kibble for around the past five years. Around a year ago I noticed tremendous tarter built up from the kibble,admittingly along with myself not brushing the teeth but this is never needed while feeding RAW. I went back to full Raw feeding along with feeding partially frozen peices of meats, organs, and tarter has almost all disappeared. I would try mixing in a couple of RAW feeding days of meaty bones if your comfortable with that. Anything maybe once or twice a week in place of the normal meal like Chicken backs,necks, feat,pork necks,or ribs.

If feeding any store packaged treats I would stay clear of rawhide and only use deer antlers, or Bully Stix, which are 100% animal ingredients. Most any packaged treats or bones have starch or fillers with no real beneficial nutritional ingredients for the dog and a strong chewer can swallow those in a couple of minutes or even seconds so there will not be much cleaning of the teeth happening.


----------

